# Cornflower Blue Color



## foxfirerodandgun (Dec 2, 2017)

I have several Phillips Milk of Magnesia bottles with threaded tops in different sizes from a few ounces to roughly pint size. I noticed that the blue color is considerably lighter than many of the cobalt blue Bromo Seltzer ones in my collection. Would this lighter color be considered to be Cornflower Blue? Also the logo on the PMoM bottles seem to slightly vary. Could this variation be an indicator of different date ranges of manufacturer? Thanks - James


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 2, 2017)

I think the cornflower blue is the cork top ones which are too light to be cobalt.  Don't think they ever used that colour for the screw tops but I could be wrong.  And the logo variations could be indications of age but I doubt there's anyone who could actually tell you what they indicate.  They might also just be a variation of them not standardizing the molds.


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Dec 2, 2017)

Thanks. Lots to learn about bottle collecting
 James


----------



## botlguy (Dec 3, 2017)

Cornflower blue, especially for insulator collectors I'm familiar with, is a very definite shade of blue. It has to be the exact shade of a Cornflower. I'm not sure most bottle collectors are that finicky but MOM bottles are not, in my opinion, Cornflower blue even though they vary, nor are they Cobalt blue. 
As in many long run products, the embossing changed over time. Many molds were used, perhaps by different companies and with the tools and machinery at hand molds could not be made exactly alike. Also, styles & information changed.
Jim S


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Dec 3, 2017)

botlguy said:


> Cornflower blue, especially for insulator collectors I'm familiar with, is a very definite shade of blue. It has to be the exact shade of a Cornflower. I'm not sure most bottle collectors are that finicky but MOM bottles are not, in my opinion, Cornflower blue even though they vary, nor are they Cobalt blue.
> As in many long run products, the embossing changed over time. Many molds were used, perhaps by different companies and with the tools and machinery at hand molds could not be made exactly alike. Also, styles & information changed.
> Jim S



Thanks. The MOM bottles just seem to be a much, much, lighter shade of blue than the normal cobalt blue found in so many other bottles & jars. The few Phillips MOM bottles that I have all seem to have been manufactured by Maryland Glass Works. On the smaller bottles the main difference that I've noticed is one type has one more line of embossing that the other one. I was thinking that the type with four lines of embossing was possibly an earlier production run compared to the one type with three lines of embossing. - James.


----------



## coreya (Dec 6, 2017)

here's a decent site ref colors, https://sha.org/bottle/colors.htm or this one, http://www.hoosierjar.com/colorguide.html


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Dec 6, 2017)

WOW!! What a plethora of information! Thanks!! - James


----------

